# Favorite Vegetarian Entrees?



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone else just joined today who is looking for vegetarian recipe ideas and I have been looking for the same.  I thought I'd start by asking the seasoned chefs here what their favorite vegetarian entrees are?  I'd like to have some ideas for recipes to look up, because if you just look up "vegetarian dish" or "vegetarian entree" you get overwhelmed with results and don't know where to start.

So for those of you who cook vegan or vegetarian regularly, what are your favorites?

The only one I know (that's an entree) is eggplant lasagna.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a quick and simple one I made the other day:

1.5 c red lentils
can of fire roasted tomatoes (or fresh ones roasted in the oven for a bit with olive oil and a little salt until they are slightly charred)
About 2 c vegetable broth / stock
onion
garlic
serrano or jalapeno pepper
juice from a small lemon

I softened the onion, garlic and pepper in about 1T olive oil and 1T butter over medium heat. Then I dumped everything else into the pot and brought it to a boil. I turned the heat down to low so it would simmer for about 45 minutes or so. Check it about mid-way through and add more water / broth if needed. I squeeze the lemon juice in as I take it off the heat. I like to serve it over brown rice and add some of my favorite Sriracha to it.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 2, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> Someone else just joined today who is looking for vegetarian recipe ideas and I have been looking for the same.  I thought I'd start by asking the seasoned chefs here what their favorite vegetarian entrees are?  I'd like to have some ideas for recipes to look up, because if you just look up "vegetarian dish" or "vegetarian entree" you get overwhelmed with results and don't know where to start.
> 
> So for those of you who cook vegan or vegetarian regularly, what are your favorites?
> 
> The only one I know (that's an entree) is eggplant lasagna.



I have a few dishes that I make meatless. My favorite is Red Beans and Rice.


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 2, 2011)

One of my all time favorites is super basic

Spaghetti noodles
herbs (off the top of my head I can't recall what I used for the dish)
3 cloves of garlic, steamed broccoli and extra virgin olive oil.
and a large tomato that I put under the broiler until nice,flat and the  sugars caramelized. salt, pepper and a small bit of Parmesan cheese (or  home made cashew "parm") it's nothing fancy but we loved it.


----------



## MSC (Feb 2, 2011)

I like doing an ad hoc veggie stir fry occasionally and use whatever is available like mushrooms, bell peppers, green onions, broccoli and have to include snow peas.  I also like making it spicy using chili oil etc. so that does tend to cut out a number of diners to share!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 2, 2011)

ooooh Here's a great one that I think I made at least once a week last summer; I can't remember where I found this recipe at though, on a blog somewhere out there I'm sure:

*Tomatoes Filled with Rice*

Cut off the tops and scoop the insides out of four large tomatoes, saving all the juice and seeds. Chop the scooped out tomato into small bits.

Dice a small onion, or a quarter of a Vidalia onion, and saute it gently in olive oil. 

After it has softened, add 1/3 cup of arborio rice to the pan and stir that around for a few minutes. 

Chop the tomato pulp and add all of it, plus 1/3 cup of water, to the onion and rice, fold in a few torn basil or oregano leaves and a good sprinkling of salt, lower the heat and simmer the rice, covered, for 10 minutes. 

Heat your oven to 350 degrees, spoon the par-cooked rice into the tomatoes, put them in a small, oiled baking dish, top them a few breadcrumbs and a drizzle of olive oil, and bake for an hour and 15 minutes. 

The tomatoes will shrivel a bit and become incredibly fragrant and sweet. Let them cool for a bit before eating. The rice is hot and sludgy and delectable and the tomatoes are sweet and caramelized.

Forgot to add: Although it's perfect alone, it is also spectacular over pasta if you want a more substantial meal.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Feb 2, 2011)

hi everybody, have u ever tried 'polenta? it's very good and rich of vitamins and carboidrats and u can combine to a lot of sauces. the preparation is easy (u can also find something on my blog, I'm dealing about this in these days).
I write here the main recipe:
500 gr corn maize flour, 1 and 1/3 liter water and salt.You can also add more water, if you like a smoother polenta (in this case use 2 liters water).
Anyway you can add water during cooking, if you notice that it's too sticky, the most importanta thing is to add hot water, not cold!
The preparation of polenta is very, very easy: make water boil, drop the flour mixing well. That's it!
It takes 35-40 minutes to cook, but into supermarkets you'll easily find pre-cooked flour, so it'll take you 15-20 minutes as maximum.
One of the main problems are clots, to avoid them, drop the flour at the beginning of boiling, into the center of the sauce-pan, mixing energically (better if you use a wooed spoon).
Don't make water boil to high.
Polenta is ready when it comes off the hedges of sauce-pan, drop on a big cotton towel and serve with ragù, fonduta cheese, sea food or vegetables.
greetings from Italy! Simona


----------



## simonaskitchen (Feb 2, 2011)

ho, I use to do this recipe during summer! I also fill with tunefish!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2011)

This came out of a BA mag and we really like it.

BLACK BEAN, YELLOW PEPPER, AND CUMIN CHILI
 
6 tblsp olive oil
1 12-oz onion coarsely chopped (about 3 cups)
1 large yellow bell pepper, coarsely chopped
1-1/2 tblsp cumin seeds
4 tsp minced canned chipotle chilies
2-4 garlic cloves (to taste), chopped fine
3 15-oz cans black beans, well drained
2 14-1/2 oz cans diced tomatoes with roasted garlic
2 cups vegetable broth
 
Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat.  Add onion, bell 
pepper, and cumin seeds.  Saute until onion is soft and golden, 
stirring often, about 10 minutes.  Add chipotles and garlic and 
stir 30 seconds.  Add black beans, diced tomatoes with juices, and
vegetable broth.  Bring to boil, reduce heat to medium.  Simmer 
uncovered until liquid is reduced by half, stirring occasionally, 
about 30 minutes.  Transfer 2 cups of chili to blender or processor.
Blend to coarse paste, return to pot.  Simmer chili to thicken as
desired.  Season to taste with salt and pepper. 

We also have a vegetarian Mexican cookbook we bought by mistake. Got to read the fine print.

Craig


----------



## BigAL (Feb 2, 2011)

What about pho(sp?) soup?  Does it have meat?  I suppose the broth might be chicken base?

I've wanted to make a lasagna w/mushrooms, but it would also have cheese I guess.

Stuffed green peppers w/mushrooms, rice, and tomato sauce.

French onion soup!

Mushroom risotto

Dang, now I'm hungry!


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

BigAl, cheese is still very much on the menu for me.  I'm talking vegetarian, not vegan!  I love my meat, too, way too much of a carnivore to give it up for good!  

By the way, how you been?  You know I moved from Kuwait to the Philippines?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 2, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> BigAl, cheese is still very much on the menu for me. I'm talking vegetarian, not vegan! I love my meat, too, way too much of a carnivore to give it up for good!
> 
> By the way, how you been? You know I moved from Kuwait to the Philippines?


 

Good, and how you do'n?    

Yep, I saw that and thought about the pho.  You know people like me think about everything east of the pond is asian.

You guys happy there?


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Good, and how you do'n?
> 
> Yep, I saw that and thought about the pho.  You know people like me think about everything east of the pond is asian.
> 
> You guys happy there?


At least you didn't say "oriental"...   It's funny you say that though because the hardest thing we've had about adjusting to life here is the reality that the Philippines is the "least Asian" country of all the countries in Asia.

Am I happy?  Happier than a pig in you know what.    Got married on the beach last October, bought a house, adopted a bunch of animals and now we're starting a business and I'm finally finding time to cook again!  Which is why I've been such a chatterbox here lately, I forgot so much of what I did know and now I'm figuring out what I never knew to begin with.  

So back to these veggie recipes....you guys are all giving me some great ideas, thank you!


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 2, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> So back to these veggie recipes....you guys are all giving me some great ideas, thank you!



not a problem
the other big one in my house is a veggie pot pie. I replace the chicken with a little extra potato...plus my partner loves the potato in it so she always demands more of it.
It's one of those dishes that no one ever seems to miss the meat in it.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

garlicjosh said:


> not a problem
> the other big one in my house is a veggie pot pie. I replace the chicken with a little extra potato...plus my partner loves the potato in it so she always demands more of it.
> It's one of those dishes that no one ever seems to miss the meat in it.


Oohh, that's a good one.  I make a pretty mean pot pie but never thought of replacing the chicken with potato.  I'll try that next time I make it.

Here's one that I found on All Recipes and modified to make a veggie version:

Vera Cruz Tomatoes Recipe - Allrecipes.com

My veggie version goes like this:

*Ingredients*


6-8 small firm, ripe tomatoes (the ones I      used were about the size of a roma tomato)
1 very small eggplant, diced
1/4 cup chopped green or spring onion
5-10 cloves of garlic (depending on      taste), minced
8 ounces fresh spinach, stems snipped
4-5 fresh chilis, diced (we like ours hot!)
1/4 cup sour cream
1/4 cup soft tofu*
salt to taste
1/2 cup shredded Mexican cheese blend
3-5 Tbsp olive oil
  *The only sour cream I can buy here is a really liquid consistency, I add soft tofu for firmness, so for regular sour cream you can probably skip the tofu (or keep it for the extra protein!)


*Directions*


Preheat an oven to 375 degrees F (190      degrees C).
Cut tops from tomatoes; remove seeds and      membranes (I keep the membranes and set aside for use in a secondary recipe with      the left-overs).
Place tomatoes in round glass baking      dish.  A small round dish is best if      using small tomatoes so they can be arranged in a circle to hold each      other up.
In a large, deep skillet, heat a few      tablespoons of the olive oil over medium heat.
Reduce heat to simmer, then toss the      diced eggplant, garlic, spring onion and chilis until coated well.  Add the spinach, cook over low heat,      stirring frequently to coat, until spinach is wilted.
Remove from heat. Stir in sour cream and      soft tofu.  Stir to coat mixture      well.
Sprinkle tomato shells with salt (if desired, I usually don't); fill      evenly with eggplant and spinach mixture.
Bake      in preheated oven until hot, 20 minutes. Remove, and top evenly with the      shredded cheese. Turn oven off, return tomatoes to still heated oven and      bake until cheese is melted (3-5 minutes).
I had a lot of leftover stuffing the first time I made this, and  converted the remainder (with a few additions) into a really tasty pasta dish.  Now whenever I make these tomatoes I make the pasta dish as well.  Makes for a nice meal!

I've tried the original AllRecipes version as well, which is made with bacon, but I like my veggie version better.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 2, 2011)

Grilled cheese on fresh made bread.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 2, 2011)

pasta can be served meatless many ways ... a mushroom sauce, garlic oil and cheese, pesto, prima vera.  Lasagna is often meatless and many veg can be added to the layers or in the sauce including zucchini, eggplant, spinach,  butternut squash, etc. 

Various ratatouille recipes can be mains with bread or rice or any number of grains these days.

Chili is easily made veg with different combinations of beans, (I like black pinto and rosales), and using corn and hominy. 

roast winter veg with olive oil, thyme, and salt and pepper (perhaps a bit of broth and white wine too)  (parsnip rutabaga sweet potato turnip celery root beet root) quite tasty 

many Indian curries are meatless. 

enjoy


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 2, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> BigAl, cheese is still very much on the menu for me.  I'm talking vegetarian, not vegan!  I love my meat, too, way too much of a carnivore to give it up for good!
> 
> By the way, how you been?  You know I moved from Kuwait to the Philippines?



Have you had a chance to try LPBeier's Mushroom Gratin?  It's become quite a favorite for many of the DCers and it is especially delicious and easy too. 

Here's the link:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/mushrooms-gratin-67778.html#post929850

It is the first post on the thread.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Have you had a chance to try LPBeier's Mushroom Gratin?  It's become quite a favorite for many of the DCers and it is especially delicious and easy too.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


I'll check it out, thanks!  One small thing....I can't get fresh mushrooms here.  It truly boggles the mind but I cannot.  Will this be just as good with canned mushrooms?


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 2, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> I'll check it out, thanks!  One small thing....I can't get fresh mushrooms here.  It truly boggles the mind but I cannot.  Will this be just as good with canned mushrooms?



Not really.  I guess you could try it, drain them well and pat dry, but IMHO canned mushrooms are ugly, gray and practically tasteless rubbery things.  

Can't you get dried mushrooms and rehydrate them?  Fancy mushrooms make a fancy gratin.

I would think you should be able to find a farmer's market there.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 2, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Not really.  I guess you could try it, drain them well and pat dry, but IMHO canned mushrooms are ugly, gray and practically tasteless rubbery things.
> 
> Can't you get dried mushrooms and rehydrate them?  Fancy mushrooms make a fancy gratin.
> 
> I would think you should be able to find a farmer's market there.


I hate canned mushrooms too, which is why I usually leave out the mushrooms of any recipe that calls for them when I can't get fresh.  I've seen dried mushrooms but never thought of rehydrating them.  I saw the posts on Edgar's "first attempt" thread about rehydrating chilis....I'll try that and see how it works.


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 3, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> I hate canned mushrooms too, which is why I usually leave out the mushrooms of any recipe that calls for them when I can't get fresh.  I've seen dried mushrooms but never thought of rehydrating them.  I saw the posts on Edgar's "first attempt" thread about rehydrating chilis....I'll try that and see how it works.




the ONLY time I'll use canned shrooms is if I have nothing else in the house and am making a sauce in which they get sauted.

I highly recommend using dried mushrooms if you can not get the fresh ones. Only use the canned stuff if you have no other options but the taste will truly be lacking.
I honestly don't like mushrooms all together so I leave them out of a great deal of recipes unless it truly brings in what I think to be important flavor


----------



## Zereh (Feb 3, 2011)

If you do rehydrate dried mushrooms make sure you save the water! It had tons of good flavor. =)


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 3, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> I hate canned mushrooms too, which is why I usually leave out the mushrooms of any recipe that calls for them when I can't get fresh.  I've seen dried mushrooms but never thought of rehydrating them.  I saw the posts on Edgar's "first attempt" thread about rehydrating chilis....I'll try that and see how it works.



I hope it does.  Be sure to save that rehydrating liquid to use in something else.  Let us know.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 3, 2011)

I just tried this recipe that was in the last issue of bon appetit - fabulous and simple.
Pasta with Chickpeas and Charred Tomatoes: Quick Recipes Recipe : bonappetit.com

Using hummus as a sauce base was a good idea and while I initially thought it would be an odd texture, it was awesome.  I served it with some chard and a salad.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not like vegetables, so to fool my self I make them into soups. The variety is endless. In the soup I actually enjoy them.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 3, 2011)

Falafel!

I also make a meatless tomato based pasta sauce and add cooked whole chickpeas.

When I was a vegetarian I would often grind cooked, dried beans or chickpeas and use that as a substitute for ground beef.

I still have to try this, but Danes take celery root (celeriac) and other large root vegis; slice them about 1 cm thick; parboil 'til tender and then bread and fry and serve instead of meat. I hear it's really yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2011)

Janet H said:


> I just tried this recipe that was in the last issue of bon appetit - fabulous and simple.
> Pasta with Chickpeas and Charred Tomatoes: Quick Recipes Recipe : bonappetit.com
> 
> Using hummus as a sauce base was a good idea and while I initially thought it would be an odd texture, it was awesome. I served it with some chard and a salad.


 
Good to know, I kind of skimmed over that recipe. Will give it another chance to "wow" me.


----------



## Lou10 (Feb 4, 2011)

All these sound delicious!!  I made up a squash soup.  Cook the cut squah in oven.  In the meantime, stir fry in olive oil, some carrots, celery onions...add some vegetable broth.  When cooked, add the squash./  Simmer until all the veggies are cooked, then all  in blender.  Will probably have to add a bit of water to thin it out.  Or skim milk.  Add your favourites herbs.  Yummy and the orange veggies are good for your eyes!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 4, 2011)

By far my favorite is eggplant parmigian, I make this about once a month...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 4, 2011)

I posted this before but cannot find the thread, so here it is again. 

Garlic Pasta

1 lb of pasta (ziti, rigatoni, or spaghetti)

1/4 cup olive oil (I use EVOO)

2 Tbsp butter

5-6 cloves garlic chopped fine 

Fresh bail and oregano chopped (about 2 Tbsp each)

Red Pepper flakes (optional)

Grated Parmesan cheese

Broccoli

salt and Pepper


Heat the olive oil and butter over LOW heat until the butter melts. 

Add in the garlic and half of each of the basil and oregano and a few turns of fresh black pepper.

Stir to combine. 

Leave on LOW to infuse the oil with garlic and herbs.

Cook the pasta to al dente in salted water. 

While the pasta is cooking chop up the broccoli and cook to crisp-tender in the microwave.

Drain the pasta. 

In a large bowl combine the pasta and broccoli. Pour the infused olive oil over the top and toss
to coat. Add the Parmesan and toss again. 

Dish the pasta into individual bowls and sprinkle each with some of the fresh herbs and pepper flakes (if using) and more Parmesan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I posted this before but cannot find the thread, so here it is again.
> 
> Garlic Pasta


 
For sure it's posted now and copied and pasted...


----------



## merstar (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's another garlic/pasta recipe - delicious! (I use extra garlic) - from Cook's Illustrated:
PASTA WITH GARLIC OIL AND TOASTED BREADCRUMBS
Pasta With Garlic Oil And Toasted Bread Crumbs Recipe - Food.com - 176655


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2011)

Pasta e fagoli...

Saute garlic and onion in olive oil. Add things like mushrooms, peppers if you wish and cook down a bit. Add some red or white wine if you wish. Add a can of diced tomatoes, one can of rinsed Romano beans. Italian herbs, pepper. Simmer for 10 minutes or so until sauce becomes thick. Toss in some hot fresh pasta, parmesan cheese, freah parsley, and mix together. Eat...


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spinach and Beans with Polenta*

A Friday night favorite around here is spinach and beans over polenta.  Make your polenta by what ever your favorite method may be; I like using the microwave, set on a lowish power and running for a long time to get that creaminess going.  You are going to want about 2 cups of polenta for this dish.  When you are bored with cooking the polenta and ready to move on, stir into it the cheese(s) of your choice, parm and/or mozz usually, enough cheese to get a good cheese flavor. While the polenta cooks, saute a bunch o'garlic (the "no, go on and throw in the rest of the head", kinda bunch) in olive oil.  The olive oil and the cheese are the only high calorie things in this dish, so use enough so that the garlic infused oil gets all through the dish.  When the garlic has indeed flavored the oil well, add a can of white beans and heat. Add a box of frozen spinach and let cook until the spinach is thoroughly done.   Serve over the polenta in large bowls. Amazing stuff, though you would think not just reading the ingredients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> A Friday night favorite around here is spinach and beans over polenta. Make your polenta by what ever your favorite method may be; I like using the microwave, set on a lowish power and running for a long time to get that creaminess going. You are going to want about 2 cups of polenta for this dish. When you are bored with cooking the polenta and ready to move on, stir into it the cheese(s) of your choice, parm and/or mozz usually, enough cheese to get a good cheese flavor. While the polenta cooks, saute a bunch o'garlic (the "no, go on and throw in the rest of the head", kinda bunch) in olive oil. The olive oil and the cheese are the only high calorie things in this dish, so use enough so that the garlic infused oil gets all through the dish. When the garlic has indeed flavored the oil well, add a can of white beans and heat. Add a box of frozen spinach and let cook until the spinach is thoroughly done. Serve over the polenta in large bowls. Amazing stuff, though you would think not just reading the ingredients.


 
I have it scribbled down....will get it onto the grocery list.  Making this one for sure!  Thanks, Nora!


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

Enjoy, Princess!  The "recipe" was given to me by my brother in law who was the executive chef at the Waldorf Astoria in the 50's.  It is just the kind of quirky yummy comfort food that those sorts of folks know about and never put on a menu.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Enjoy, Princess! The "recipe" was given to me by my brother in law who was the executive chef at the Waldorf Astoria in the 50's. It is just the kind of quirky yummy comfort food that those sorts of folks know about and never put on a menu.


 
It does sound like a late night leftover combination...can't wait to try it!.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheese Pizza.  Salad.  Inexpensive Pinot Grigio/Chianti.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> Cheese Pizza.  Salad.  Inexpensive Pinot Grigio/Chianti.


Cheese pizza and a glass of Chianti...you're my kinda vegetarian.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 7, 2011)

NoraC said:


> A Friday night favorite around here is spinach and beans over polenta.  Make your polenta by what ever your favorite method may be; I like using the microwave, set on a lowish power and running for a long time to get that creaminess going.  You are going to want about 2 cups of polenta for this dish.


I've never heard of polenta and actually had to google it.  I'll have to dig into that one and see if I can get the right ingredients here to make it.  That said, anything with cheese, spinach and garlic is going to be a WIN in this house.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 7, 2011)

NoraC said:


> A Friday night favorite around here is spinach and beans over polenta.  Make your polenta by what ever your favorite method may be; I like using the microwave, set on a lowish power and running for a long time to get that creaminess going.  You are going to want about 2 cups of polenta for this dish.  When you are bored with cooking the polenta and ready to move on, stir into it the cheese(s) of your choice, parm and/or mozz usually, enough cheese to get a good cheese flavor. While the polenta cooks, saute a bunch o'garlic (the "no, go on and throw in the rest of the head", kinda bunch) in olive oil.  The olive oil and the cheese are the only high calorie things in this dish, so use enough so that the garlic infused oil gets all through the dish.  When the garlic has indeed flavored the oil well, add a can of white beans and heat. Add a box of frozen spinach and let cook until the spinach is thoroughly done.   Serve over the polenta in large bowls. Amazing stuff, though you would think not just reading the ingredients.



I loved your narrative.  I printed out a copy to make my grocery list.

I have the remainder of a 5# bag of yellow corn grits that makes a delicious polenta.

It would also be easy to add almost any kind of meat for us Meatatarians.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 7, 2011)

NoraC said:


> A Friday night favorite around here is spinach and beans over polenta. Make your polenta by what ever your favorite method may be; I like using the microwave, set on a lowish power and running for a long time to get that creaminess going. You are going to want about 2 cups of polenta for this dish. When you are bored with cooking the polenta and ready to move on, stir into it the cheese(s) of your choice, parm and/or mozz usually, enough cheese to get a good cheese flavor. While the polenta cooks, saute a bunch o'garlic (the "no, go on and throw in the rest of the head", kinda bunch) in olive oil. The olive oil and the cheese are the only high calorie things in this dish, so use enough so that the garlic infused oil gets all through the dish. When the garlic has indeed flavored the oil well, add a can of white beans and heat. Add a box of frozen spinach and let cook until the spinach is thoroughly done. Serve over the polenta in large bowls. Amazing stuff, though you would think not just reading the ingredients.


 
Nora this sounds awesome! I love Polenta, Love everything in the recipe.
Yummy

Josie


----------



## Zereh (Feb 24, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Amazing stuff, though you would think not just reading the ingredients.



Fantastic stuff!  I just wish I had room for more...  I highly recommend this one. Thanks for sharing, NoraC. =)


----------



## NoraC (Feb 24, 2011)

Zer. I am glad you enjoyed it. For sentimental reasons, it is a recipe dear to me.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 25, 2011)

I love eggplant milanese. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 25, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Grilled cheese on fresh made bread.



Served with a bowl of creamy tomato soup!



NoraC said:


> Zer. I am glad you enjoyed it. For sentimental reasons, it is a recipe dear to me.



I love everything in that list!  I will definitely have to try that!



LAJ said:


> I love eggplant milanese. Doesn't get any better than that.



I love eggplant Parmesan too, but I have never made it well.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Eggplant*



Kathleen said:


> Served with a bowl of creamy tomato soup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I pound mine very very thin and soak it in milk and egg before cooking. It tends to rid it of any bitterness and softens it nicely.
I confess, I often buy eggplant milanese from an Italian specialty store called Vince and Joes. It is delicious. One of the few items I buy that is already prepared. so good.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 26, 2011)

So many great ideas on this thread, thank you for all your responses.  I haven't gotten around to trying any of these yet but will soon!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Polenta*



cmarchibald said:


> So many great ideas on this thread, thank you for all your responses. I haven't gotten around to trying any of these yet but will soon!


 
Polenta is great to have on hand. For breakfast, lunch or dinner. Many uses.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 26, 2011)

LAJ said:


> I pound mine very very thin and soak it in milk and egg before cooking. It tends to rid it of any bitterness and softens it nicely.
> I confess, I often buy eggplant milanese from an Italian specialty store called Vince and Joes. It is delicious. One of the few items I buy that is already prepared. so good.



Just curios but why would you pound your eggplant??? I would think that would just break it down...


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*eggplant*



Mimizkitchen said:


> Just curios but why would you pound your eggplant??? I would think that would just break it down...


 
I pound it between saran wrap or waxed paper to tenderize and I prefer a thin product. I do the same for chicken marsala. I do not like thick eggplant or thick chicken. You just dont pound as hard with the eggplant as you do the chicken.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 26, 2011)

Just kind of give it a firm pat?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you slice eggplant thinner?

I am not seeing pounding eggplant... maybe I am missing something.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Eggplant*



FrankZ said:


> Can you slice eggplant thinner?
> 
> I am not seeing pounding eggplant... maybe I am missing something.


 
I pound it and it tenderizes it and it gets thinner. Thats the way I like it.
You can slice it with a mandolin. I like it very thin like that. When my sister owned an Italian restaurant they always prepared it that same way.
Especially for eggplant parm subs. No one wants to bite into a thick eggplant on a roll. At least, that was our experience in the restaurant.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 26, 2011)

I would think it wouldn't tenderize as much as mulch it.  Do you cut it a certain way so it stands up to the hammer?


----------



## Mama (Feb 26, 2011)

I like to make stuffed shells.  These were stuffed with a mixture of spinach, canned artichokes,  mushrooms, onions, garlic, egg, black pepper, ricotta cheese, parmesan cheese, mozzarella cheese and then covered with homemade spaghetti sauce and a little more mozzarella cheese.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*eggplant*



FrankZ said:


> I would think it wouldn't tenderize as much as mulch it. Do you cut it a certain way so it stands up to the hammer?


 

I use a rolling pin.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 26, 2011)

I still don't see how blunt force trauma works with eggplant.  Meat yes.  All the recipes I have found that call for pounding eggplant seem to be to make it a mash, not to thin it out or tenderize it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 26, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I still don't see how blunt force trauma works with eggplant. Meat yes. All the recipes I have found that call for pounding eggplant seem to be to make it a mash, not to thin it out or tenderize it.


 
My thoughts as well. Perhaps I'm biased--I grow eggplant and the thought of "tenderizing" them is somewhat contradictory after the babying I do of the plants to get them to reward my efforts with their lovely purple (or white) fruits. I am always crushed in the fall when the eggplants yield to frost and give up. I've wondered if I could bring eggplant in before the first frost and have the plant continue producing into the winter months...


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> My thoughts as well. Perhaps I'm biased--I grow eggplant and the thought of "tenderizing" them is somewhat contradictory after the babying I do of the plants to get them to reward my efforts with their lovely purple (or white) fruits. I am always crushed in the fall when the eggplants yield to frost and give up. I've wondered if I could bring eggplant in before the first frost and have the plant continue producing into the winter months...



Not being a farmer (or gardener) I wouldn't know, but sometimes nature is going to do what nature is going to do.

Worst case is you try it and fail.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 27, 2011)

Sea spiced aubergines, baba ganoush, muteer paneer, Fattoush, v/dolamades.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Tofu is a good product to work with. It can be found in most produce dept.s Whatever you marinate tofu in it will pick up that flavor real well.
You can marinate it in red wine & stir fry it with fresh yellow & orange peppers. onions, mushrooms or whatever veggies you like. To make a sauce you can use a vegetable stock base, thickin it slightly & season with garlic. ground rosemary & thyme.
It.s called tofu stroganoff. Tofu is so vesatile you can do just about anything with it.


----------



## NoraC (Feb 27, 2011)

SimonB, I just posted one you might like here:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-sandwiches-and-entrees-70506.html#post973750
since I didn't see a vegetarian main dish heading anywhere.


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

*Pot Pie, Moussaka, Veggie Rolls*

There are so many good vegetarian main dishes out there; it's ridiculously hard to pick. A few of my favorites are:

Guinness Pot Pie







Moussaka






Vegetarian sushi rolls (Nori Maki)


----------

